# Fantastic News



## CheshireCreature (Jun 26, 2008)

My Semi-Feral lady is doing amazingly.

Karma and she have now gone onto the stage where Karma will follow her with harmless and massive interest as she ignores her and explores.

And when it's feeding time, she'll cry for me and arch into my hand and lets me pet her and she purrs and rolls against me all clumsily.

She's now exploring openly. She's fully litter trained.

Can anyone believe this is only the third day?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That is fantastic news! Congratulations on such great progress!


----------

